# Who is still burning



## Ironworker (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't believe I'm still burning every almost every night, even all day a couple of times a week, I'm suppose to be fishing, where's global warming.


----------



## Como (Apr 17, 2011)

None around here, will be some time before I stop.


----------



## DSS (Apr 17, 2011)

Global warming my arse. I'll be burning for another month probably. This is the coldest spring here I can remember for a long time.

My stove has only gone out a few times so far.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2011)

Who is? Me! That's who. This sucks!


----------



## audible fart (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been starting a fire once every 3-4 days for the last few weeks. It's 64 now at 7:38pm. I had a fire earlier because i like to have windows open when i smoke fine cigars. The way the forecast looks i might not be able to justify starting one until late next week.


----------



## Frenchy 1960 (Apr 17, 2011)

Cool another cigar smoker. I burn year round.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 17, 2011)

Two, three days a weeks here, just morning a night, not during the day.

The fish are bittin, turkeys gobbling and found two gallons of morels already.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 17, 2011)

Stihl burning every morning. This winter I've burned 3/4 cord more than usual.


----------



## v8titan (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm done for the season. Haven't had a fire in two weeks....Wanting 70 deg days badly.


----------



## barkeatr (Apr 17, 2011)

Still way cold here in upstate NY...we are still burning wood. for two weeks now its been snowing well into the 40 degrees range. I have seen snow at 38 or so, but 44 degrees? I know its something to do with thermals but still, i aint never seen it before. Im glad i like burnign wood!


----------



## TJ-Bill (Apr 17, 2011)

I've had a fire on all day.. I'm having one every few days now, I find the basement get's cold and then it starts to creep through the house. I wish I had some poplar left perfect time of year for that wood.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2011)

greyfox said:


> Can't believe I'm still burning every almost every night, even all day a couple of times a week, I'm suppose to be fishing, where's global warming.


My last indoor burn usually is around May 10. Last threat of frost is about May 15 in Nebraska.

After that, it's time for campfires!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 17, 2011)

Had the stove going all day here... Most nights the last week just to take the chill off..


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 17, 2011)

Global warming can cause very cold winters too...

Seriously, they are actually saying that. In recorded history, this was the 37th coldest winter in Arky-saw.....get this, out of 145 winters! But global warming did it?
BTW....the windows are open in the house with a fan blowing.....it's only 72*F right now.




Guberment must cause a panic in order for them to be able to tax it all better.......




Scott B


----------



## Ronaldo (Apr 17, 2011)

Still burning almost every night just to keep the LP from being used-has been a couple days in the 60's and up so a few overnights with no fire. I can usually get a fire going in the evening by stirring the ashes down and find enough coals from previous nights burn-I love the Pacific Energy Super 27!


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 17, 2011)

just nights since its around 40-45 most nights yet..:msp_w00t:


----------



## shelbythedog (Apr 17, 2011)

Still have a fire going here just about everyday. Usually let it go out during daylight, but at sundown light 'er up and burn all night, my GF likes the house warm. Everytime I bring wood into the house I swear it will be the last time, but I keep going out for more.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 17, 2011)

Everyday all day it broke 50 degrees this afternoon only supposed to get down to mid thirtys tonight. They say it might hit sixty next weekend would be first time since October.


----------



## memory (Apr 17, 2011)

We are still burning. We burn almost all year round. We usually shut down just for a couple of months in the summer. 

We just hooked our water heater in the dairy barn up to the stove and it makes a big difference in the electric bill. That is the main reason we keep it going for so long.


----------



## John R (Apr 17, 2011)

OWB still going, only have to fill it every couple of days now though.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Apr 18, 2011)

Still burning - pretty late for that. Had the first 60 degree reading the other day and debated letting the fire go out...nope, an hour later I started feeding it again.

Hauled the last stick out of the woodshed last Monday, taking from teh outside piles now.

Even the grass isn't growing. I have usually mowed several times by mid April. Have only done a few of the rank spots so far but it looks like I will need to do the first real mow job in a day or two.

Harry K


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Apr 18, 2011)

Still burning, but usually just nights, except for maybe tomorrow when we are supposed to get snow and a high of 35. Last week we had 1 day of nearly 77, only in MI. You blink and weather goes from T shirts & shorts to Winter coats.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah....still burning, it's 25° out there this morning. I'll probably keep the OWB lit till at least the end of may the way things are goin. :bang:


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Still pretty cool.. although up in mid-70's at points last week.. there was a small skim of snow on ground yesterday morning (was snowing on and off all day yesterday) .. and again this morning.


----------



## Junkrunner (Apr 18, 2011)

I think (hope) I'm done for this season. Kinda cool in the morning, but that just makes me get-up and get movin!


----------



## Streblerm (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep, still burning pretty much daily. Temps are in the low 40s at night and the wind has been fierce lately. I think I have burned as much in April this year as I did in March last year.


----------



## stumpy75 (Apr 18, 2011)

Still burning, at least every night, and about half the days. Supposed to have an inch of snow today...:tongue2:

Where's spring??!


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 18, 2011)

Still burning. At least every night. Last few days have stoked during the day also.

I think I have thrown over a cord of wood in the basement tailgate full by tailgate full, thinking this should be enough until it warms up! Another cold week on its way, but supposed to warm up after that. Or so they say... weathermen can't even accurately tell you what happened yesterday!:msp_angry:
Ted


----------



## MNGuns (Apr 18, 2011)

If I wasn't reworking my plentum this week, the boiler would still be going. Gotta get some AC installed so the Mrs. is happy those two weeks a year that it gets hot here.


----------



## chucker (Apr 18, 2011)

!! dang!! its cold out there ... gotta get the ice fishing gear back out before winter really sets in. keep warm friends !


----------



## TonyK (Apr 18, 2011)

Does this answer the question?





I'm ready for it to be warmer. The happy side is that I can cut in the woods without sweating to death. The unhappy side is that it is too muddy to get the tractor into the woods....


----------



## Slacker4 (Apr 18, 2011)

Still burning here as well. Kept it going. Only been a couple days I have let it go out.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 18, 2011)

I had a fire lit for the past two days, but let it burn out last night.

Expecting a dusting of snow this evening so I will likely light another fire so that I wake up to a warm house tomorrow morning.

Some days I don't bother with a fire, but sometimes I just want to feel that good wood heat.


----------



## Mike PA (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm still burning most nights and evenings, some during the day. Needed a fire Saturday and Sunday to dry out from all the rain. Nasty storm, but not as bad as those down south.


----------



## rmount (Apr 18, 2011)

Stove was out for most of last week but its been burning again since Saturday, probably will stay lit for a day or two yet. A plus of this weather is that we had enough snow last night that I was able to bring the snowmobile out from the bush and put it away in the shed for the summer. It had been stranded back there after all the snow in the field melted at the end of March but I still needed it to get around the bush to collect maple sap.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Apr 18, 2011)

MNGuns said:


> If I wasn't reworking my plentum this week, the boiler would still be going. Gotta get some AC installed so the Mrs. is happy those two weeks a year that it gets hot here.


 
Gee .. only 2 weeks 

I could stand that.. although last summer was not bad at all.. will see what this one has in store.


----------



## jerryw66 (Apr 18, 2011)

I let it go out around the end of March, lit it backup on the 9th of Apr, hasn't been out since. It's been between 20 and 50 since then with quite a bit of snow too.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 18, 2011)

*Look at the Trees*



jerryw66 said:


> I let it go out around the end of March, lit it backup on the 9th of Apr, hasn't been out since. It's been between 20 and 50 since then with quite a bit of snow too.


Always be ready to heat until mid-May. That's the rule around here. Even a few trees are now holding back their leaves for fear of frost bite. Sometimes I think we can learn a lot from observing the trees. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 63sportsman (Apr 18, 2011)

Been for 24/7 since beginning of November. It was snowing here in upstate ny today...lol...


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (Apr 18, 2011)

Haven't lit the furnace in the basement in a couple weeks, but will probably have to in the next day or so due to all the rain making it a little damp down there. The woodstove in the living room is another matter, the wife has kept that going non-stop. The couple warm days we did have just opened the windows. The weather here has bee absolutely crazy, now they are saying 65-70 on Wednesday but thunderstorms, then 40-45 Thursday and more snow. Go figure.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just started another one....:msp_mellow:


----------



## Cerran (Apr 18, 2011)

Still burning 24x7 here but I do let the fire die down during the day to just a few coals and restart it around 6 or 7 PM with a small fire and reload around 11PM for the night.


----------



## camoman (Apr 18, 2011)

Still burning here too.. every evening and night , sometimes a small fire during the day on the weekends to take the chill out of the air.

This is one cold spring! woke up to 2" of snow on the ground Saturday and there is still some around.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 18, 2011)

camoman said:


> Still burning here too.. every evening and night , sometimes a small fire during the day on the weekends to take the chill out of the air.
> 
> This is one cold spring! woke up to 2" of snow on the ground Saturday and there is still some around.


 
you guys have been getting it worse all year compared to up here

any water around your place? we are a couple or few weeks away from anything worrisome, but some sandbags are at the ready


----------



## camoman (Apr 18, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> you guys have been getting it worse all year compared to up here
> 
> any water around your place? we are a couple or few weeks away from anything worrisome, but some sandbags are at the ready


 
Water is disappearing slowly but still quite a bit of snow and ice for this time of year.. Flood forcast are getting better but still could get bad I guess. The good thing with this cold weather is the slow melt, probably save quite a few homes from floating away!


----------



## ks_osage_orange (Apr 18, 2011)

Let the OWB go out a couple of weeks ago because we had a warm spell, and its the middle of april so it should be fairly warm. Wife said I should keep it going...She especially loves the hotter hot water. Well here I sit beside the insert with a fire going. I've had it lit 3 out of the past four days. I guess I should have listened to my wife. Looks to be below normal for most of the week.


----------



## upsnake (Apr 19, 2011)

Same thing, let the owb go out a week or so ago, did some cleaning on it, then it went back down to the 40's in the day, and low 30's at night.

So back on it came.


----------



## crowbuster (Apr 19, 2011)

Owb been runnin since oct. usually go till end of may


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, still burnin' here :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 19, 2011)

Got home from vacation this morning at odark thirty, just (GASP) turned the thermostat up and took a nap, wood stove is burning again now, time for another nap.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 19, 2011)

Just lit it up on my lunch hour...43° and raining here...Is it every gonna stop...:bang:


----------



## Erik B (Apr 19, 2011)

*still burning*

I have had a fire going most every day lately. I did manage to miss a few days when the temps were high enough to justify not burning. I have all of the wood fit to burn at the house. When that is gone it is back to the oil:msp_mad:


----------



## MNfarmer (Apr 20, 2011)

I have been building a fire every night lately and sometimes keep it going during the day if the sun doesn't come out. I ran out of wood in the basement so I was just carrying it in by hand until that got to be 3-4 armloads a day. Filled up my truck and threw that down in the basement and I'm hoping that will be all I need! I think it was 3 years ago we got called to a chimney fire the first week of June, so with all the light burning going on make sure you check your chimneys!!!


----------



## bassflyrodder (Apr 20, 2011)

Here in north central PA we have been burning since October. This Spring has been cold and damp. I am getting tired of all this mud and grey skies and ready for some bass fly fishing in the worst way.


----------



## olyman (Apr 20, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Global warming can cause very cold winters too...
> 
> Seriously, they are actually saying that. In recorded history, this was the 37th coldest winter in Arky-saw.....get this, out of 145 winters! But global warming did it?
> BTW....the windows are open in the house with a fan blowing.....it's only 72*F right now.
> ...


 
aint that the truth!!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 20, 2011)

anddddddd,it snowed yesterday,, after it rained hard in the morning,,and when the snow stopped,,3 in of WET on the ground,,,,,,yah,,im STILL burning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 20, 2011)

Started up another one when I got home from work yesterday and kept it going through the night. I will fill up the stove before I go to work this morning.

It's not cold anymore, but sometimes I'd rather a warm house than a cool one.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 20, 2011)

I can see I'm gonna have to scrounge some wood this weekend :bang:


----------



## logbutcher (Apr 20, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Global warming my *arse*. I'll be burning for another month probably. This is the coldest spring here I can remember for a long time.
> 
> My stove has only gone out a few times so far.



Kindly note that most south of you have "ass", never "arse". Please correct. opcorn:

Downeast Maine spring is usually crappy ( "A big difference between the first day of Spring and the first spring day." anonymous ). As we speak, both stoves are burning, it is 30 F ( -1 C for you boy), and some kind of white stuff is dribbling from a grey sky. Not unusual. Black flies don't hatch until Memorial Day, then it's Summer.


----------



## olyman (Apr 20, 2011)

ks_osage_orange said:


> Let the OWB go out a couple of weeks ago because we had a warm spell, and its the middle of april so it should be fairly warm. Wife said I should keep it going...She especially loves the hotter hot water. Well here I sit beside the insert with a fire going. I've had it lit 3 out of the past four days. I guess I should have listened to my wife. Looks to be below normal for most of the week.


 
you dont listen to wife???? please tell us,,of the approx date of your experation..............................so we can plan for your funeral!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello,
This thread is funny because I haven't stopped burning, I haven't got started yet !!!!! Today, Wednesday, Wanda and I just got our new Napoleon 1900 in place, Heat-Fab pipe installed (by me) and it is ready to go. It's been a long time coming......I think I bought the stove in July, just got the Eldorado stacked stone done (7' wide , 20 feet high behind it) and the hearth completed. We moved into our new house (foreclosure but new) at the end of October. We settled on it at the end of July and shortly after that had a chimney built. So this woodstove project has been in the works for some time. I am so glad that it is finally completed !!!!! If I could figure out how to post a picture, I would show you guys !!!!
Henry and Wanda


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Apr 20, 2011)

There have been a few days that I've let the fire go out. Most days I just keep enough wood in the stove to keep a good bed of coals. I hate starting a fire with a cold stove! I do have a 3 year old to keep warm. 

I'm sure glad I cut that extra tree last fall!


----------



## geoxman (Apr 20, 2011)

just lit a fire tonight and it has been the first in about two weeks. It feels really nice to have that warm heat beaming out. I think it will be my last of the season


----------



## BSD (Apr 20, 2011)

I just brought in my "last load of wood" for the third time this spring. still burning here. we hit 65 today in the afternoon but most days are still 40's and 50's and its not enough radiant heat to warm the house up enough.


----------



## DSS (Apr 20, 2011)

logbutcher said:


> Kindly note that most south of you have "ass", never "arse". Please correct. opcorn:
> 
> Downeast Maine spring is usually crappy ( "A big difference between the first day of Spring and the first spring day." anonymous ). As we speak, both stoves are burning, it is 30 F ( -1 C for you boy), and some kind of white stuff is dribbling from a grey sky. Not unusual. Black flies don't hatch until Memorial Day, then it's Summer.


 
I'm not sure what made you think I was talking about anyone south of me.

You can have an ass. I, however,have an arse.

So far today we've had rain, freezing rain, snow and ice pellets. Just another day in april.


----------



## Encore (Apr 20, 2011)

Been cold enough in the evenings/night around here that we are still burning. Usually I'll let it go out in the AM though. 

Think we'll probably be burning off and on until May


----------



## woodgrenade (Apr 20, 2011)

It's been getting down into the high 30's here at night lately. With the colder night temps and the days only getting into the low 50's i'll still burn. It doesn't take much wood at all to get the house nice and warm though.


----------



## StihltheOne (Apr 20, 2011)

18 here this am.... Was rattled outa bed last night by the gas furnace kicking on..I had to bowl last night and the fire was out
..... That sound will wake the dead. Yes , we are still burning in Wy.


----------



## fiasco (Apr 20, 2011)

I dismantled the 1/2 cord rack in the garage last week...then it got cold again and I've been hauling in by the arm or wheelbarrow load. I HATE to hear the furnace come on at $3.70something a gallon for oil.
Crank the stove and crack a window...but it's still 82 in the living room!


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 21, 2011)

Last fire in 2010 was June 30 on a damp coolish day. Burning in April in the Lakes Region of NH is the norm, not the exception.

Maybe 2 days since winter receded the stove's been fallow.

That said, the fires have been smaller after coal buildup. Been resplitting a lot of my wood in half. 

Wish I'd spent one more afternoon last fall gathering pine falls - stuff in the 2-6" range that's perfect for heating with 35-50 degree external temps.


----------



## arlen (Apr 21, 2011)

*wood stove is going tonight*

I have a fire going tonight.


----------



## dmlefevre (Apr 21, 2011)

still burning small fires in CT, maybe done this weekend though, this winter was brutal


----------



## Henry and Wanda (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello,
I posted here yesterday and told everyone how I just completed my woodstove installation...............well, today was the lighting of the first fire !!!!!! It's only in the high 50's here today so I thought , why not? The Napoleon 1900 is kickin' out the heat, also a little paint smell from being new....but what the heck....it's just so nice to be burning wood again. I've had woodstoves in all my past houses since 1981, but since we moved in here in the end of October, no woodstove. Well, I've fixed that situation and am loving every minute of it. Wanda is finally warm !!!!!

Henry and Wanda


----------



## laynes69 (Apr 21, 2011)

Still having a fire at night. Its been anywhere from 3 large splits to a half load at night. Since we upgraded the attic from 3" to 14" of insulation its easy to overheat the house.


----------



## GlennG (Apr 21, 2011)

sunfish said:


> Two, three days a weeks here, just morning a night, not during the day.
> 
> The fish are bittin, turkeys gobbling and found two gallons of morels already.:msp_thumbup:


 
Grilled t-bones with morels sauted` in butter tonight. Cold spring this year in western PA, should extend the morel season. 1/2 gallon so far. 


And yes I`m still burning. No complaints.


----------



## peach9300 (Apr 22, 2011)

Still burning in central Pa. , but only filling it about half full.


----------



## audible fart (Apr 22, 2011)

A couple weeks ago i predicted i'd light the fire about 5 more times for the season, and that was pretty accurate. Today will probably be the last fire. Low 50s& rain later. Then back to the 70s and goodbye fires.


----------



## Tazman1602 (Apr 22, 2011)

Still burning in Northern lower Michigan just below the bridge. Usually we quit burning the end of March but not this year.

I freaking CRINGE when I hear the propane kick on, dollars going out the chimney....

Art

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 22, 2011)

42 now 54 todays hi. Stihl burning.

TGIF


----------



## MishMouse (Apr 22, 2011)

Stil burning.
Possible snow tonight into tomorrow.
Lows in the 30's highs in the 40's.


----------



## stackwood (Apr 22, 2011)

*to cold still*

North central CT and I am on cord 13 and still burning , had to go out a scrounge up some dead wood . BRRRRRRR!! 25 degrees last night I want summer .


----------



## ijon (Apr 23, 2011)

*Burning*

Still burning here. The stove is and I am. Just where is that global warming woodchuck Al Gore? He hasn't poped his head out his hole lately.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Storm56 (Apr 23, 2011)

Still burning here in N E PA. One day in 60-70's then 4-5 in the 40-50's. Did not have frost this morning, but did the previous 2.


----------



## redneckwoodsman (Apr 23, 2011)

have a fire going now


----------



## woodbooga (Apr 23, 2011)

2" of fresh snow on the ground today. I'm about out of crappy punky wood/pine/popple I save for late season heat, so I feel less wasteful on a day like today reaching into the good stuff.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 23, 2011)

There is a chill in the house today (but then again I was just out on the quad for about an hour and a half checking the river levels) so I will be sparking up a fire in the stove shortly.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 23, 2011)

Couple inches of wet snow this morning followed by a down pour, yeah the OWB is still going....


----------



## Coldfront (Apr 23, 2011)

Still burning here. It's been a cold spring. So far I think I have only gone 2 - 24 hr periods without a fire going.


----------



## rancher2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Still needing heat in the house at night so the Garn is still going. Will shut it down in a month and start heating water with LP.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 23, 2011)

this sucks


----------



## Somesawguy (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still burning off and on. It's spring in Maine. Friday it was in the high 70's, and we got snow on Saturday. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (Apr 26, 2011)

*Decree has been made*

While getting ready for work tonight the wife informed me: no more fires after April 30, we are done. We shall see. The first night that it drops below 62 in the house she'll be lighting one.


----------



## Cedar Ed (Apr 26, 2011)

has been in the 40s so still burning,raining,so no outside burning yet ,snow on the foothills.


----------



## rmihalek (May 5, 2011)

I thought I was done. It's been about a week with no fire needed but tonight will be in the 30s. I think I'll have to spark one up tonight.


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 5, 2011)

Bleah! I've gone through a cord of Black Locust since my normal cut-off date and still burning 24/7. Did let the fire go out yesterday but restarted it again about 4pm.

We have an official record for the coldest, wettest April ever in this area. Farmers haven't even gotten a good start on field work yet (month late). Usually they are done by now.

Harry K


----------



## stumpy75 (May 5, 2011)

Got one going tonight. April was the 2nd wettest, and one of the coldest on record. May hasn't been much better...


----------



## woodbooga (May 5, 2011)

Stove's on tonight. Been running small fires almost daily. Been resplitting a lot of wood to ensure hot fires in a flue reticent to draft like when it was 10, 20, or 3o degrees.


----------



## Blazin (May 6, 2011)

OWB is still goin, there's frost out there this morning!


----------



## wooddog 066 (May 6, 2011)

Same here frost and the OWB is still cooking the wood this is unreal!!! but atleast i stilll have all my belongings GODBLESS those people down south!!! GODBLESS YOU GUYS!!


----------



## 1999HarleyRN (May 7, 2011)

*Update on decree*

Well. I knew it. Tuesday night I had to work but the wife didn't, got home Wednesday morning to smoke coming from the chimney. I knew April 30th wouldn't be the end. It got up to 60 today with plenty of sunshine so she let it go out. Just looked at the 7 day forcast and it looks like things might dry up a touch and stay warm. we can only hope.


----------



## deerlakejens (May 7, 2011)

Just lit the stove to take the damp chill out of the house and to dry my soggy clothes. Supposed to be another wet weekend, at least it is going to be in the upper 50's.


----------



## Iron Head (May 7, 2011)

I'm another Washingtonian still burning and only have 1/4 cord left.
I only have a cord stacked for next year.
I hate this place.


----------



## Encore (May 7, 2011)

We've still had one going most nights. Ive got more than enough wood from this season's stack so I don't mind. 

I'd really like to get rid of the rain though. It's kept me from getting my truck back to cutting areas so when I do end up getting back there on the once nice day out of 10, I spend all day cutting trying to make up for lost time lol.


----------



## woodhaven (May 7, 2011)

Thought I was done, it's been warm for a week or so but I just lit up the furnace. It's a good time to burn up my left over spruce and make way for better wood that will be coming!


----------



## Cambium (May 7, 2011)

May 5th was officially the last day here in Southwest Connecticut. Absolutely amazing. 

Last year we were at the beach suffering through 90s starting in March. This year we're wearing sweatshirts into May. 

Winter 2009-2010 - 3.5 Cords
Winter 2010-2011- 5 Cords

Currently trying to stock up 6 cords for my stove for next year which starts in 6 months.


----------



## xtm (May 7, 2011)

Fired up the stove last Monday morning (5/2), and everyone gathered around to eat breakfast. I've never had to build an indoor fire in May before - very unusual for this area!

xtm


----------



## cjcocn (May 7, 2011)

Made a fire last night. It was cool and raining, and they were calling for snow.

Snow never showed up so the rain hung around to keep us company.

Just stoked up the fire and will keep it going throughout the day (at least).


----------



## DSS (May 7, 2011)

Mines been out for a few days, but it will be lit again I'm sure.

Thursday was the first day I didn't have my winter coat on at work.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 7, 2011)

Made it all the way to 49 degrees and rainy today yup still burnin. We burned clear into June last year and at night 4th of July week over in eastern washington the warm side.


----------



## Brushwacker (May 8, 2011)

Smaller fires, but still burning so its not to cold to get out of the covers in the A.m.. Been letting it burn out for the day though. Usually by the middle of March I burn about like this and by now little to none.


----------



## slowp (May 8, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Made it all the way to 49 degrees and rainy today yup still burnin. We burned clear into June last year and at night 4th of July week over in eastern washington the warm side.



Same here. I need to chop up more kindling today. I hear tell that bright round thing might come out on Tuesday. But only Tuesday. We seem to be on a once a week showing so we won't be frightened of it. Maybe I'll head over to Yakima for something...like some sun.


----------



## mtngun (May 8, 2011)

Pic from my deck this morning.

Yep, I'll be burning into mid June, with an occasional evening fire maybe even into July.


----------



## john taliaferro (May 8, 2011)

We had frost last sun , was 89 today top of my head sore and red ,ac on yesterday. Dry today ,local lakes running over trying to not dump in Mississippi . Been an exciting spring .


----------



## Boogieman142 (May 8, 2011)

Still burning, coals during day, full fire at night.


----------



## Blazin (May 9, 2011)

Cut a couple standing dead pines yesterday to finish up the season hopefully, supposed to be in the 70's this week.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 9, 2011)

Weve broke 60 degrees 3 times this year heres what yesterday looked like on way home from kids house. Made it to 51 degrees.
View attachment 183405


----------



## slowp (May 9, 2011)

There were some long sucker holes yesterday. I see the barometric pressure is rising and the deck is drying off. Only a 30% chance of rain today! 

There is a fire going in the woodstove.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 9, 2011)

Funny how it looks more like fall than spring we live down in a hole and the trees havent even fully leafed out yet.


----------



## woodbooga (May 9, 2011)

slowp said:


> Same here. I need to chop up more kindling today. I hear tell that bright round thing might come out on Tuesday. But only Tuesday. We seem to be on a once a week showing so we won't be frightened of it. Maybe I'll head over to Yakima for something...like some sun.


 
Didn't need to have a fire today, but we had one in the cookstove since we needed to bake a chicken before it went bad - and skillet fried some potatoes on the stove top. Was probably 58 outside. Actually cracked the windows while the stove was going.

Great time of year to dispose of those random sticks, punky pieces and larger splitter waste.

Waste not, want not. Any day I don't need to use the gas range is a good day!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 9, 2011)

down to 'bout once a week right now.

It's been dropping into the mid-40s overnight, but for such a short time the house doesn't go much below 60 and warms up quick with the sun.

Still reckon somewhere after Memorial Day will be my last fire.


----------



## teascouts (May 9, 2011)

Got a fire in the woodstove going right now, nearly every night, maybe till Memorial Day, unless the world ends on the 21st. :msp_w00t:


----------



## bayard (May 10, 2011)

*stop burning*

finally stop burning.i have never burned so much kindling.k


----------



## stumpy75 (May 10, 2011)

I think I'm done too. Weather is in the mid sixties with nights in the upper 40s, with warmer weather being forecast. Finally!


----------



## cjcocn (May 10, 2011)

it is cool enough here that i started a fire when i got home this afternoon and will keep it burning through the night

the forecast has me thinking that i will be stoking it up before i leave tomorrow morning as well


----------



## Steve NW WI (May 11, 2011)

Lit one tonight, sitting by it now enjoying a cold beverage. WiFi works good at 50 yards out at the fire pit!

First recreational outdoor fire this year, and hopefully the chimney will remain cold till fall now. I reserve the right to light up again if needed however...


----------



## woodhaven (May 12, 2011)

Still burning here, had a fire the last 3 days. More cold weather in the forecast right into next week too. Soon I'll be dipping into next years wood.


----------



## Ronaldo (May 14, 2011)

*Will Start One Tonight*

We had record highs (90's) for several days last week and now is only in the 50's for highs! I guess a small fire overnight is in order.


----------



## J.W Younger (May 15, 2011)

kicked the thermost up this mornin, house was 61 deg. I burn year round for DHW, mostly just odd ends and dead fall tho.


----------



## Diesel nut (May 15, 2011)

Had a fire last night. Got a little too warm though. Probably last one till fall or late summer the way this year is going.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 15, 2011)

Still burnin 50 degrees by day 40 by nite


----------



## Alan Smith (May 15, 2011)

*still burning*

me to


----------



## woodbooga (May 15, 2011)

For anyone still burning (2 sticks of hemlock in the box now here), this is why it's worthwhile to haul the occasional load of pine, spruce, or punk hardwood. Ideal for fires when it;s 38ish to 55 or so.


----------



## AIM (May 15, 2011)

Not every day.... I got he boiler on tonight though.


----------



## rottiman (May 16, 2011)

40 and raining, supposed to rain all week. Still firing x 24hrs. house is a cozy 74. This weather really SUCKS.......................................


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 16, 2011)

[email protected]#%#!#$!!!!!!!

So first fire in a week. 50º outside and ain't going up today.

Kindling is out in the truck (under the cap), so I put my boots on, went and checked on the garden, just as I start to get the kindling out a downpour starts.

I'm in a tee shirt. Pouring as I get a big piece out of the misfit pile on the deck. Pouring as I get some wood of the main pile on the deck. Light the fire. Turn around, the downpour has stopped.

How did I manage to have that timing?


----------



## MishMouse (May 16, 2011)

Still burning.
Was 31 this morning at 6:00AM
With new baby in house gotta keep the house in the mid 70's.
The mid to upper 60's will not do.


----------



## PhilD41 (May 16, 2011)

I burn year-round for hot water so yeah, I am still burning. However, it was in the low 30's when I got up this morning so I was glad the OWB was still flaming. I will be happy when it heats up though, and my wood stop vanishing as such fast rate.


----------



## woodhaven (May 16, 2011)

Had to start a fire again today after a one day break, this has to stop at some point!


----------



## Hedgerow (May 16, 2011)

woodhaven said:


> Had to start a fire again today after a one day break, this has to stop at some point!


 
Amen to that brother... I'm scared to plant my sweet taters...:msp_angry:


----------



## stumpy75 (May 16, 2011)

*Lit it up again...*

We were in the 80s last week. Yesterday and today, it won't break 50, with upper 30s for lows. Rain and cold for the rest of this week too, so I just fired up the stove again. 

What happened to spring this year??? :msp_confused: :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Blazin (May 16, 2011)

I'll be throwin a few sticks in the OWB tonight...still :censored:


----------



## hutchkinkaid (May 16, 2011)

woodhaven said:


> Had to start a fire again today after a one day break, this has to stop at some point!


 
Agreed. Next year's wood is taking a beating...


----------



## teascouts (May 17, 2011)

woodhaven said:


> Had to start a fire again today after a one day break, this has to stop at some point!


 
My one day break was last week. Been burning off the misfits, hogs legs, cookie parts and other crap I wouldn't stack from this Springs processing. If this keeps up I'll have to get into some real wood.


----------



## sbhooper (May 17, 2011)

Still starting the fire at night just to get the temp up. The split wood is about gone and I think I will burn a little propane instead of splitting more. We only burned 14 gallons so far this winter anyway.


----------



## Buck#1 (May 17, 2011)

Still burning here in northern IN. just have to put a few pieces every couple days.


----------



## Gap Goat (May 17, 2011)

*Started burning again!*

My wife calls from work today "I have to go to town for work and will be stopping at Wal-Mart. Do you want me to buy a space heater?":msp_angry:

My answer: "Baby I was just out starting the fiery furnace before I go to work, Love You"

I suppose a happy wife is worth another cleaning of the OWB


----------



## upsnake (May 17, 2011)

Running a space heater or propane for a couple days is worth not having to clean the OWB again haha. I just got it all cleaned and put to sleep for the summer. I am not starting it again. 

I figured we saved enough in heating expenses this year that we can afford to be "lazy" for this 3 day cold snap.

If i had a stove inside that would be a different story.


----------



## sunfish (May 17, 2011)

Runnin AC last week, burnin wood this week. Gotta love the Ozarks. 

Had to cover the mater bushes last night.:msp_scared:


----------



## Dalmatian90 (May 17, 2011)

> Runnin AC last week, burnin wood this week.



Last burn last year was one of those woodstove in the morning, A/C when I went to bed...went from 40s in the AM to 80s that night.

Burnin' again today...looks like this week will be one good fire mid-day each day to get the house up to 75º, repeat 24 hours later when we're down to 55º.


----------



## 603doug (May 17, 2011)

I had turned off the floors and just heat water for domestic use but our weather sucks with a capital S and we wake up freezing our butts so screw that, floors on and it looks as it might stay on for the rest of the week


----------



## thombat4 (May 18, 2011)

*Still burnin' in Cleveland...*

Forecast is finally callin' for gradually warming temps so maybe tonight's fire will be the last...for a few day's anyway!


----------



## Mister Twister (May 18, 2011)

I am thinking about shutting down this weekend. Still burning here in NY......


----------



## spike60 (May 18, 2011)

Had a quick fire the last two nights. Just burned some pallet scraps and cookies. Can't remember ever burning this late in the year.


----------



## brisawyer (May 19, 2011)

Burned a couple small fires here the past few days. Left for work yesterday it was 42 high for the day was 51. Its usually 80-85 this time of year here


----------



## Whitespider (May 19, 2011)

I believe I'm finally done... been almost 10-days now.


----------



## stumpy75 (May 19, 2011)

I've decided that I AM done now. The weather is slowly warming, and the forecast is for 70s and 80s in the next week. This past week, I had evening fires to get the chill out of the house, but I'm out of wood at the house, and I'm not bringing up any more! :msp_mad::censored:


----------



## time warp (May 20, 2011)

Thats it I shut the boiler off today. Summer has to get here sooner or later


----------



## Blazin (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I'm done too, letting the OWB burn out this weekend. Not lookin forward to throwin the breaker on the electric hot water heater tho :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## hutchkinkaid (May 24, 2011)

Cold grey skies all day, frost two nights ago, 8 degrees Celsius (46 F) today...

I am still going to the pile on a regular basis.:msp_mad:


----------



## JRepairsK70e (May 24, 2011)

60 degrees and damp in the house last night , wifey was grumbling under a blanket ,decided best get a fire going ,loaded the stove twice . now its sposed to be 81degrees and humid today wtf??? jk


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 25, 2011)

Brought in ANOTHER! cartload of locust this afternoon. I am now into the second cord since the heating season should have ended. Low 50s today, near 70 tomorrow and bck to low 50s again after that. I have only let the fire go out twice so far this year and both times had to restart it in the evening.

Harry K


----------



## bayard (May 25, 2011)

*water heater*

turned the water heater on sunday.found a bad braker.last time i had it on was 2 years ago.k


----------



## woodbooga (May 26, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> Brought in ANOTHER! cartload of locust this afternoon. I am now into the second cord since the heating season should have ended. Low 50s today, near 70 tomorrow and bck to low 50s again after that. I have only let the fire go out twice so far this year and both times had to restart it in the evening.
> 
> Harry K


 
IMO, you should be burning your much-loved willow. I'm burning as much crap pine as possible. But what's seasoned is red oad. Sucks to be burning good wood in marginal times when exterior temps are 45-55*. Swept the barn. culled the bark and chunks for the 4-10 fires I know we'll have before July. July is usually the only onth the stove gets zero use. Late august will have a rainy day or 2 w/highis in the 50s


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 26, 2011)

woodbooga said:


> IMO, you should be burning your much-loved willow. I'm burning as much crap pine as possible. But what's seasoned is red oad. Sucks to be burning good wood in marginal times when exterior temps are 45-55*. Swept the barn. culled the bark and chunks for the 4-10 fires I know we'll have before July. July is usually the only onth the stove gets zero use. Late august will have a rainy day or 2 w/highis in the 50s


 
Can't say I ever "loved" burning willow - it was a case of necessity. That locust borer did me a big favor but I hate to see those nice old trees dieing.

I still do have a batch of willow cut...ummm...2 or 3 years agobut it is all sold and waiting for delivery time.

We are under a "Winter Storm Warning" right now and for the rest of the night here. Raining and blowing hard right now.

Harry K


----------



## Whitespider (May 26, 2011)

45-degrees here this morning, house at 68, forecast is for low 60's, but with lots of sun... house should warm up nicely from solar radiation all on its own. Might get down into the upper 30's tonight but lookin' for mid-80's by Monday... been near three weeks since I've lit the stove, but did fire up the LP furnace one morning last week for about an hour.

I'm done! I'll clean out the ashes for the last time this weekend and move what little wood I have in the basement out to the fire pit. Late comin' this year, but it's finally BBQ, bonfire and beer season below the 45th Parallel!

Now, for the boys somewhat north of me... like _*CrappieKeith*_, it could be a couple-three more weeks or so. I'd bet they're still seeing frost some mornings.


----------



## beerman6 (May 26, 2011)

I think spring is here.

Fired up the beer fridge in the barn and brought out my summer cologne....Deep Woods Off.


----------



## Whitespider (May 26, 2011)

I haven't seen any of the "Minnesota State Bird" 'round here yet... but with all the rain we've had I probably should stock-up on some of that there summer cologne. Moved my beer to the shop fridge a month ago... during a fit of wishful thinking I suppose. I'd bet the compressor has only kicked in a half-dozen times; those shop fridges run cheap when they're sittin' in 40-degree ambient.


----------



## olyman (May 26, 2011)

down to 42 this morning...fired it last night,,to keep the chill out..the windows are getting replaced next week,then probably wont have to but light a match to warm the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MishMouse (May 26, 2011)

Whitespider said:


> I'd bet they're still seeing frost some mornings.



Yup had a frost advisory last night, and also have one for tonight. Been getting into the low 40's to upper 30's most nights. But, we have been getting some sun, so that has been warming the place into the 70's during the day. May have to light the stove again tonight for a quick burn. Basement is in the 50's so it is a little to cool to hang out there for long.


----------



## chucker (May 26, 2011)

woke up to 36 degs. this cool morning at 5:30 am and almost june??? coverd the tomatoes an peppers last nite as well as tonight again.... if its not the rain its the frost! maybe we can close the stove door for the last time in sept. for a few weeks.


----------



## mtngun (May 26, 2011)

28 degrees this morning, and 2" of snow.

Surely we have an AS member in Alaska or Canada who burns longer than I do ?


----------



## Big_Al (May 26, 2011)

No snow here but they had a winter storm warning for area's a little higher up. Hadn't had a fire for a couple weeks but was around 40 last night and windy. House was 52 this am so I had to light up the stove again.


----------



## WidowMaker (May 26, 2011)

Still burning most every nite and some damp, windy cold days...burned most of a cord more then expected... got plenty, not a problem...


----------



## teascouts (May 26, 2011)

Back down to 40 tonight..had to bring up another couple wheelbarrows full. I think it was a few weeks ago I speculated that I'd still be burning till Memorial Day..


----------



## woodbooga (May 26, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> Can't say I ever "loved" burning willow - it was a case of necessity. That locust borer did me a big favor but I hate to see those nice old trees dieing.
> 
> I still do have a batch of willow cut...ummm...2 or 3 years agobut it is all sold and waiting for delivery time.
> 
> ...


 
Earlier this week the national map showed us as the cold spot in the country. Hit 70 today and I think we rounded a corner. Fewer than 6 fires til we hit early burning in late august.

Never have burnt willow. Lotta popple and a heck of a lot of pine and hemlock. I hear white pine is preferable to willow on a # of counts.

What ever it takes. I hate burning good maple and oak on June.


----------



## lampmfg (May 28, 2011)

Done for the year, but what a lousy Memorial weekend for weather in Northern, MN.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 28, 2011)

Woke up to a balmy 43 dgrees its climbed all the way to 48


----------



## woodbooga (May 29, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Woke up to a balmy 43 dgrees its climbed all the way to 48


 
Went from 50 degree daytime to 83. No spring for Granite Staters; going from an extended mud season straight to summer.


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 30, 2011)

Predicting upper fifties and rain for the comming week here. Weve broke 70 degrees one day since last fall.


----------



## Penguins87 (May 30, 2011)

I shut down yesterday. No more free hot water. Been very warm here in NE Pa. the last couple days. Possible record highs today and this week. I always start-up Labor Day weekend and shut down Memorial Day weekend. My wood is cut and stacked for this coming season and working on the next.


----------



## AIM (May 30, 2011)

Yep I believe I'm done here in northwest Ohio. Time for campfires now. Well, at least once it dries up a little I'll have campfires.


----------



## crowbuster (May 30, 2011)

Me to, let mine go out last nite. 90's all week did me in.


----------



## woodhaven (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally warmed up around here, haven't had a fire in a week or so now. I think it is safe to say I am done until the fall.:msp_smile:


----------



## woodhaven (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I guess I was wrong! I've had a fire in the living room insert three evenings in a row now. It's been very cool and raining again, calling for 20 tomorrow though, so things are looking up!


----------



## Axe Man (Jun 15, 2011)

Not tonight, but the last 3 we've had a fire going after taking a week off. Hopefully that's it for the year, otherwise I don't know if I have enough wood for the summer.


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 15, 2011)

Last couple excluding this eve. No biggie. Burn up chips and crumbs on the floor of the woodbarn. Clean things up and save a few days of cooking with gas.

Cool weather earlier in the week was good for gathering 2012-13s supply.


----------



## Iron Head (Jun 16, 2011)

The wood stove is on now.
59F outside, 72F inside.
And summer is only a few days away.

Must be global warming.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 16, 2011)

Still burning. I think there has been only one 24 hr period without a fire at some time. Been burning 24 hrs/day for the past several and wx report says will be doing it again tomorrow (60s/40s)

Using off a pile of very old Willow.

Harry K


----------



## slowp (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Boogieman142 (Jun 16, 2011)

just insulated my attic this spring plus re-insulated 1 of my main walls, done burning till fall.


----------



## mtngun (Jun 16, 2011)

35 degrees here this morning. Still burning in the morning and in the evening, not necessarily all day.


----------



## Big_Al (Jun 16, 2011)

I was thinking about it here too, 40 & 60's. Then i got up and remembered I had stove and chimney apart for their spring cleaning.
Guess I just throw on a flannnel shirt today.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 16, 2011)

Just back with a load of locust, step into one nice, warm house. Worked 4 hours cutting/loading/piling brush wearing a shirt/pants and never broke a sweat. Dunno the temp but would be surprised if it was much above hi 50s.

Harry K


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 16, 2011)

105 here yesterday. Burning pretty good I'd say


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, it's the 18th of June and we've had 10 or 11 days 100 degrees or more.Good drying weather, but a little warm for a fire.You nawthuners should enjoy your weather, I would love to need a fire right now!:biggrin:


----------



## mtngun (Jun 18, 2011)

High today was 44 degrees. Yep, still burning.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 19, 2011)

Yup cold and pouring down rain


----------



## AIM (Jun 19, 2011)

mtngun said:


> High today was 44 degrees. Yep, still burning.


 
I gotta question for ya...

WHAT do you burn?


----------



## mtngun (Jun 19, 2011)

AIM said:


> I gotta question for ya...
> 
> WHAT do you burn?


Dried cow pies ? :msp_biggrin:

Trees grow on the north slopes. Douglas Fir is the preferred firewood, but I burn a little ponderosa pine, too, just because it's plentiful.

42 degrees this morning. Wood stove feels nice.


----------



## artbaldoni (Jun 19, 2011)

Still burning the OWB for DHW only. Had to quit for a couple weeks while the weather was nice and we had the windows open. Oil boiler fired up for hot water and I totally freaked out while I watched the tank level drop!! A/C on now, windows closed, OWB fired. Burning small limb wood and junk not fit for winter but I'm too cheap to put it on the brush pile. Getting 3 days per load. Life is good again.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Axe Man (Jun 19, 2011)

Got up this morning, outside 48 F inside 59 F. Started a fire. Went out and did a little cutting ( sweat like a pig no matter what the temp. is ) came back in cold and wet ( from rain and sweat ). Put more wood on the fire. Feells nice, but wish burning season was over. Global Warming? Bring it on!


----------



## J.W Younger (Jun 19, 2011)

Yep, very little wood useage May-Sept tho, helps keep the processing area clean, rotten limbs etc.
[]


----------



## NRwooduser (Jun 20, 2011)

The OWB fired up for the DHW. Fire it once a day with little stuff. We love hot water and the propane water heater loves propane. Checked on getting some propane while it's summer hoping that the price has come down but it's the highest it's been in a long time. You would think that it would come down in the summer. I guess I'll be firing all year long. :msp_sleep:


----------



## karlk (Jun 20, 2011)

portage & maine optimizer still burning for dhw. I refuse to buy oil!


----------



## hutchkinkaid (Jun 24, 2011)

Freak show of a spring, er, summer, put a fire on to beat back the steady east wind & 50F temp this evening...more rain tomorrow:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 24, 2011)

*Todays weather pic*

Took pic about 2 pm today temps a balmy 58 dgrees hurray its summer. Why do they keep changing the pic uploader had it figured out now its a pain to imbed pics again aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 24, 2011)

Lots of NH stove folks had fires today with temps peaking 53-58.

Wife called me at work wanting to know if the new pile in the barn was okay to burn - the 2012 supply. Told her to grab what ever was white reckoning that birch burning was the least waste of winter wood. (She been burning since under 10 but can't differentiate between popple pine maple or whatever, Birch is white is she can tell


----------



## Axe Man (Jun 25, 2011)

52 degrees again this morning, windy and raining. Had to go out, will probably need to be burning when I get home to take the dampness and chill out of the air.


----------

